# Nancy Drew K2 Cover



## nelle

Another thread (about the M-Edge gold cover) contained some information about a "Nancy Drew" cover for the K2. I'm giving it a lot of thought though I'm not sure how I would like the "easel" style. For anyone else who might be interested, I emailed the company that designed it, Alicia Klein, and they quickly replied to my email with helpful info.

First, here's a link to the cover -

http://www.aliciaklein.com/product.php?productid=550&cat=354&page=1

- Customer service told me they have a design for a Nancy Drew "book" style Kindle Cover, but did not produce it this season. If they have enough interest, they might produce it in the future.

- As I was searching online for info about the cover, I found a 25% off coupon code on a blog devoted to Nancy Drew (!) According to Customer Service, it's good for up to 3 uses through January 31, provided you register at their web site. The code is NDS2009. (I have not tested it to see if it works on all items or just Nancy Drew items - they do sell other K2 covers both easel and book style.)


----------



## Meemo

I just tested the discount code (only on the Nancy Drew cover, which I LOVE) and it works - but I had to create an account first. (It prompted me to create an account when I first tried to apply the code.)

Looking at the cover on her website and on Amazon, it looks like the front is The Mystery at the Ski Jump and the back is The Ringmaster's Secret. I must have this cover even though I don't have a K2 yet! Yes, I'm a little crazy.... 

Thanks for the heads up on the discount code!


----------



## JenniferNaylor

OMG!!! So he says my Birthday is coming and so is Christmas...Ha!!! I Love Nancy Drew!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I LOVE it! I still have this book from when I was a fifth grader!


----------



## Meemo

nelle said:


> I will probably get it too since I think it is super cute - even though I have an Oberon cover that I really like. I wonder where a light might be attached. I also am not familiar with "easel" cases - can you keep the K2 in the case if you are not setting it up like an easel (will the front of the case fold back all the way).


My daughter has a flip/easel style cover. I'd attach a light to the front cover when it's folded to the back, like I do with my current Oberon cover, but to the side rather than the top of the cover. I assume this one does lie flat for holding it while reading, like my daughter's does. Just looked at the description of these particular ones again, it says "Bottom bumpers allow the cover to stand easel-style for hands-free reading". I suspect the "bumpers" are some type of non-skid material - instead of having a closing strap that you can snap to hold it open for using as an easel like most of them have. I love that it snaps closed too. I am SO buying this cover! LOL


----------



## nelle

I just ordered it - now the wait begins!  The discount with the code was $16.25.  I opted for Priority Mail shipping though there was a lower priced option for First Class mail (at least to my zip code). 

By the way they also have a Nancy Drew wallet.


----------



## telracs

Way cool!  Enjoy it!


----------



## fancynancy

Oh, that is so cool!  Thanks for sharing.  Brilliant idea from Alicia Klein.


----------



## hudsonam

Oh I love it! Brings back memories. If I didn't already order a cover, I'd be all over it. Or if it was a little cheaper, I'd just order a second cover.


----------



## Dana

Their Taxi Wallets, which they have in the Nancy Drew design also, are very cool.... Watch the demo if you're not familiar with them.

http://www.aliciaklein.com/product.php?productid=410&cat=283&page=1

VERY tempting........ both the wallet and the cover!


----------



## mistyd107

very Cute covers when you get it would you please tell us how the closure id I'm kinda liking the night vine in bookstyle


----------



## austenfiend

Oh, my gosh!  That brings back wonderful memories!!  For anyone that bought it, I'd love to hear what you think once you get it...


----------



## hsuthard

Oooh, that is so tempting. I really want the book style. I think I"ll email them as well to show there is high customer interest in a book style cover. I *just* designed a custom skin to go with the gold cover and I really don't need two covers.


----------



## ladyvolz

Thank you!  I love that cover.


----------



## Stellamaz

Okay, all of you enablers ... I, too, would LOVE LOVE LOVE the Nancy Drew cover in book style; hopefully they will make that one soon!  I have not wanted a second cover until I saw that one.  I am of the age where I once read (and owned) the entire series of those books ... I seem to remember they came once a month or so, in hardback.  I wish I still had them; I have no idea what happened to them, but I'm a military brat and we moved every two or three years, so at some point I'm sure they were tossed or given away.   

Meanwhile, to satisfy my craving, I just ordered the Taxi Wallet in Nancy Drew (thanks for mentioning that it exists!)  That should hold me for awhile.  I do see that they also have a flip-top business card case in Nancy Drew ... oh my!


----------



## Meemo

Just got the e-mail saying that my Nancy Drew cover has shipped! Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## hsuthard

Meemo said:


> Just got the e-mail saying that my Nancy Drew cover has shipped! Can't wait to see it in person!


You'll have to let us know what you think when you get it


----------



## Patricia

Meemo said:


> Just got the e-mail saying that my Nancy Drew cover has shipped! Can't wait to see it in person!


I'm very interested in the book version of this cover if they come out with it. What skin are you planning on using with it, if any?


----------



## Jane917

Stellamaz said:


> Okay, all of you enablers ... I, too, would LOVE LOVE LOVE the Nancy Drew cover in book style; hopefully they will make that one soon! I have not wanted a second cover until I saw that one. I am of the age where I once read (and owned) the entire series of those books ... I seem to remember they came once a month or so, in hardback. I wish I still had them; I have no idea what happened to them, but I'm a military brat and we moved every two or three years, so at some point I'm sure they were tossed or given away.
> 
> Meanwhile, to satisfy my craving, I just ordered the Taxi Wallet in Nancy Drew (thanks for mentioning that it exists!) That should hold me for awhile. I do see that they also have a flip-top business card case in Nancy Drew ... oh my!


I also was a Nancy Drew fan. I not only have my Nancy Drew books, but I have my mother's Nancy Drew books (she is 88!) All but one still have their original covers.


----------



## hsuthard

I sent the company an email asking about making the Nancy Drew cover into a book style. I directed them to this thread as well as evidence of how in-demand their cover is. I'm hoping that will spur them into making it quickly! I'm so darn impatient.


----------



## Stellamaz

Ha! I e-mailed them about it today also, and very quickly got a reply saying they might make it for their fall/winter line if demand for covers keeps up. Sounds like a great company to work with.


----------



## Meemo

Patricia said:


> I'm very interested in the book version of this cover if they come out with it. What skin are you planning on using with it, if any?


I have a red patent Boxwave cover too - so I'm thinking I'm going to order the same skin I'd ordered for my K1 (right before I sold it - I have issues ) - it's called "Brushed" and it looks like brushed aluminum or nickel. I love gray and yellow together, and it'll go well in both (the Boxwave is dark gray inside). Mostly I think it'll blend with the screen, make the casing almost disappear. The grays are close to the color of the screen. There isn't one of the "clickable picture links" yet, but it's on the decalgirl site now (it was custom when I ordered it). I got the matte finish, but it has a very slight metallic sheen to it. 
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/34977?mybuyscid=7366599221


----------



## cheerio

I love how it looks like a book


----------



## hsuthard

I got a nice email response today from Alicia Klein Products. Here's their reply:



> Holly:
> 
> Thank you so much for showing us the link to the "Kindleboards" and the desire for the Nancy Drew in Book Style. When we initially started the Kindle line before Christmas we were not sure of the demand for both styles in all of the prints. After the numerous requests, we are going ahead and designing the Kindle in the Nancy Drew Book style. It should be available in the fall - if not sooner. Let me know if you want to pre-order one and I can create a sales order for you to receive one of the first ones!!


I think I will go ahead and pre-order one. In the 3-4 weeks I've been looking, it's better than anything else I've seen for me. I may wait to hear what Meemo says about hers, though


----------



## nelle

That is very nice - though I ordered the current style as I don't want to wait. It shipped yesterday.

Here is a Nancy Drew blog that mentions Alicia Klein (it's where I found the coupon code - see the first entry to this thread). The picture accompanying the August entry looks like a "book" style cover, so it may provide an idea of what the cover will be like (unless they plan to use the same art as the easel style).

http://ndsleuths.blogspot.com/2009_08_01_archive.html


----------



## Meemo

And Nelle - she's on Nancy Drew watch too.   

My Boxwave K2 cover is bookstyle - I never much thought I wanted a platform cover but had picked one up awhile back (figuring someone in the family would get a K2) when the company was practically giving them away.  My daughter's using that one, and the more I thought about it the more I realized that's how I always use my covers anyway, folded all the way back.  This Nancy Drew cover might get me back to "putting my cover in a cover" for carrying in my purse though, depending on how it looks - sure don't want it to get dinged (or dirtied) up in my purse.  Maybe I'll make it a little pillowcase/slipcover.  

I have to say I love the way both styles snap closed - assuming the snaps work well.  Can't wait to get it!!!  It's like Christmas - I'm on K2 watch AND Nancy Drew watch!


----------



## Meemo

Nancy Drew has arrived, and I'm thrilled!  I don't want to ruin the "surprise" in case Nelle hasn't gotten hers yet, so I won't post pics yet, but it comes beautifully packaged, the inside of the cover is a delightful surprise, it's just great.  I've put my husband's K2 inside it just to test it and it fits beautifully.  As I'd suspected, the bottom of the front & back is a non-slip "bumper" so it stands up just fine and you can adjust it to the angle you need (I haven't tested that extensively though).  The snaps that hold it closed aren't magnetic but it doesn't take much pressure to close them.  I just love it - it's bright and cheerful, it folds back flat nicely, but at the top there's a bit of a gap when it's folded back that should work nicely for a booklight.  Love, love it!  

Now, I just need my K2 and the skin I've ordered.  Will post pics when it's all put together.  And wouldn't a few Nancy Drew screensavers be lovely....


----------



## kevindorsey

Meemo said:


> Nancy Drew has arrived, and I'm thrilled! I don't want to ruin the "surprise" in case Nelle hasn't gotten hers yet, so I won't post pics yet, but it comes beautifully packaged, the inside of the cover is a delightful surprise, it's just great. I've put my husband's K2 inside it just to test it and it fits beautifully. As I'd suspected, the bottom of the front & back is a non-slip "bumper" so it stands up just fine and you can adjust it to the angle you need (I haven't tested that extensively though). The snaps that hold it closed aren't magnetic but it doesn't take much pressure to close them. I just love it - it's bright and cheerful, it folds back flat nicely, but at the top there's a bit of a gap when it's folded back that should work nicely for a booklight. Love, love it!
> 
> Now, I just need my K2 and the skin I've ordered. Will post pics when it's all put together. And wouldn't a few Nancy Drew screensavers be lovely....


Post pics, spoil the surprise


----------



## nelle

My package arrived but I won't be home for a few hours so by all means post pictures! It will give me something to look forward to.......


----------



## kindlek

Mine has been delivered today also.  Can't wait to get home and see it!


----------



## pearledgar

Ohhhhhh...I am so jealous...can't wait to the see the pics...


----------



## Dana

Checked to see if the coupon code still works.... it doesn't.  

I did see that they also have Nancy Drew in bookmark form too....  as well as the taxi wallet, business card holder, and the K2 cover of course.

Can't wait to see pics and to hear your reactions when you see your covers!


----------



## nelle

Did you register at the site? They told me before I placed my order that it would work until 1/31, if you registered. So you might email customer service.


----------



## Meemo

nelle said:


> Did you register at the site? They told me before I placed my order that it would work until 1/31, if you registered. So you might email customer service.


I was going to ask the same question - it didn't work for me until I created an account (basically just set up a user name and password).

**Modified to add that I just tried the code - it still works. 

Can't wait to get my K2 (crossing my fingers it'll be here tomorrow)and put everything together!! Haven't taken pics yet - had to go out and run a bunch of errands today. Nelle & KindleK - what did you think of yours?


----------



## kindlek

I love the overall look (and the surprise).  However, I have some quality control issues with it that I've already e-mailed them about to see about replacement.  This one has a a hole in the fabric in the spine and something splattered over most of the back of it.  As I long as I can get that resolved, I'm going to love it!


----------



## Meemo

kindlek said:


> I love the overall look (and the surprise). However, I have some quality control issues with it that I've already e-mailed them about to see about replacement. This one has a a hole in the fabric in the spine and something splattered over most of the back of it. As I long as I can get that resolved, I'm going to love it!


Well that's disappointing! Hope they'll take care of it - it was packaged so nicely, it's a shame they let it go out with those flaws.


----------



## Dana

Hmmm....  well, I'm registered now. I placed an order for one of their slightly flawed taxi wallets, so I may go back to see if I can get the Nancy cover.  But I also want an Oberon.  Decisions, decisions.

So sorry that your cover came with such flaws.  I hope they'll replace it quickly.  I'm surprised they didn't triple check it before it went out, knowing how we talk about our purchases here.  :/


----------



## hudsonam

Pictures, please!!


----------



## kindlek

Meemo said:


> Well that's disappointing! Hope they'll take care of it - it was packaged so nicely, it's a shame they let it go out with those flaws.


Yes, I'm very disappointed with the flaws, but hopeful that it will be resolved. I'm having terrible online ordering luck lately LOL.


----------



## hudsonam

kindlek said:


> Yes, I'm very disappointed with the flaws, but hopeful that it will be resolved. I'm having terrible online ordering luck lately LOL.


That really must be disappointing.  I hope they send you a new one out right away.


----------



## kindlek

hudsonam said:


> That really must be disappointing.  I hope they send you a new one out right away.


Me too, me too!


----------



## nelle

I'm not able to post photos unfortunately - but the design of the cover is even nicer than I expected. Padded and not bulky; colors are bright; soft leather and love the inside too. Came in a box with a piece of fabric around the cover.

Full disclosure:  There is an area in the front (the red shirt) where some of the finish is a tad splotchy and I'm going to ask to do an exchange since it's in a key part of the case (maybe I'm obsessive - what can I say). I thought it was "goo" but whatever it is seems permanent and affects a bit of the color. But I do love the overall design. Customer service was very responsive before I placed the order (when I asked about the coupon code, which is what spurred me to buy the cover) so I am optimistic that they will work with me on this.  I will try to be patient since now that I've seen my Nancy Drew cover I want to use it!


----------



## hudsonam

nelle said:


> I'm not able to post photos unfortunately - but the design of the cover is even nicer than I expected. Padded and not bulky; colors are bright; soft leather and love the inside too. Came in a box with a piece of fabric around the cover.
> 
> Full disclosure: There is an area in the front (the red shirt) where some of the finish is a tad splotchy and I'm going to ask to do an exchange since it's in a key part of the case (maybe I'm obsessive - what can I say). I thought it was "goo" but whatever it is seems permanent and affects a bit of the color. But I do love the overall design. Customer service was very responsive before I placed the order (when I asked about the coupon code, which is what spurred me to buy the cover) so I am optimistic that they will work with me on this. I will try to be patient since now that I've seen my Nancy Drew cover I want to use it!


Wow, for the price, I would not settle either. That would bother me too. I hope they get back to you quickly.


----------



## nelle

Thanks, I am not concerned - and they do have a good return policy (though I definitely want to get another cover and do an exchange).


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks for the Alicia Klein site; I know this isn't a Nancy Drew, and I love the Nancy Drews as well, but I found this on that site, and I really love purple; I thought it kind of went well with the Plum Royal decalgirl skin; I love how they put the pattern on the inside too.


----------



## 911jason

Meemo said:


> And wouldn't a few Nancy Drew screensavers be lovely....


I'm at work now so I don't have access to Photoshop, but I'll try to get some up for you in the next couple days... =)


----------



## MarthaT

thats very cool


----------



## kindlek

They've responded this morning that a replacement is being shipped with instructions and return envelope to return the defective one.


----------



## nelle

Me too - I received a very nice email first thing CA time.  Looking forward to getting the cover (and am enjoying checking out the other items on their website).


----------



## Meemo

911jason said:


> I'm at work now so I don't have access to Photoshop, but I'll try to get some up for you in the next couple days... =)


Jason, that would be fabulous! I saw some book covers on photobucket last night but didn't have time to mess with them.

To date myself for you other ND fans, when I searched Nancy Drew in Photobucket, pages 12 & 13 had a bunch of the cover pictures from "my" Nancy Drew reading era. And I have one of those books still - with my name in it in my best elementary school cursive. "The Sign of the Twisted Candles".

I'm feeling lucky that I had no QC issues with my cover - I know it looks like it in a couple of these pics, but no, it isn't "wavy" in real life - I don't know what happened other than that I'm sure my hands were none too steady...
Now for pictures - I pulled out my camera and the battery was dead - so these are from my iPhone. Will get better ones when I get the phone charged and my new skin. (And my new K2 - sadly, Mr. Postman didn't bring it today... )

Front cover:









Back cover:









Inside front cover (the fun surprise):









Inside back cover:


----------



## cagnes

Love it & the inside covers are an awesome surprise!


----------



## Stellamaz

Oh, I can't WAIT for the book version of this cover - !!  What fun!!


----------



## hudsonam

Oh I love it!!!


----------



## Meemo

Stellamaz said:


> Oh, I can't WAIT for the book version of this cover - !! What fun!!


The one thing I worry about a little is the inside covers are fabric. (The front is padded.) I'm concerned I'll get it grubby - am trying to decide whether to treat it with ScotchGard or not. 
The two things I might change - maybe use laminated fabric (although this feels much nicer) to avoid having it get grubby, and maybe use magnetic snaps instead of regular. But no cover is perfect, and I'm really happy with this one. Now if I just had my K2 to put in it....hopefully Mr. Postman will be good to me tomorrow!


----------



## Meemo

nelle said:


> Me too - I received a very nice email first thing CA time. Looking forward to getting the cover (and am enjoying checking out the other items on their website).


So glad that you & kindlek both heard back so quickly!


----------



## Stellamaz

Meemo said:


> Now if I just had my K2 to put in it....hopefully Mr. Postman will be good to me tomorrow!


If it helps ... I'm pretty sure my K2 was delivered by UPS, not the post office ... are you sure yours is coming via the PO? If not ... there may still be hope for today!


----------



## Meemo

Stellamaz said:


> If it helps ... I'm pretty sure my K2 was delivered by UPS, not the post office ... are you sure yours is coming via the PO? If not ... there may still be hope for today!


Thanks, but it isn't coming from Amazon, I bought one from someone here on KB, she left me a message that it had gone out Priority Mail on Tuesday - that's 3-5 days so I was hoping for best-case! But that's okay, it was coming all the way across country, so it should be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Stellamaz

Meemo said:


> Thanks, but it isn't coming from Amazon, I bought one from someone here on KB, she left me a message that it had gone out Priority Mail on Tuesday - that's 3-5 days so I was hoping for best-case! But that's okay, it was coming all the way across country, so it should be here tomorrow or Monday.


Oh darn! Oh well ... at least you have something to look forward to. Hopefully it will be tomorrow, and you can enjoy it through the weekend ...


----------



## loca

Stellamaz said:


> Oh darn! Oh well ... at least you have something to look forward to. Hopefully it will be tomorrow, and you can enjoy it through the weekend ...


Yea, still have a bit of time to get your weekend toy.


----------



## Meemo

Well, thank goodness there are none of THESE in stock! LOL Although they wouldn't be big enough to carry a Kindle anyway. So cute...but pricey...found her etsy.com site and I think they're about $150. No idea whether she even makes them anymore, the link that got me to her site was from 2006.

http://www.rebound-designs.com/catalog/show/1041.htm


----------



## nelle

When I was Googling the cover to try to get more info I did find some Web sites containing info about purses like this. The blog with the coupon code for the cover may have been the place - there were entries about ND merchandise.

In addition to eBay, there are some others here:

http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_query=nancy+drew&filter%5B0%5D=handmade&filter%5B1%5D=bags_and_purses


----------



## Meemo

911jason said:


> I've got about 35 cover images I'm fine-tuning for screensavers. I should have them up in an hour or two...


That's so great of you Jason! I looked briefly at the instructions for putting them on the K2 and it looked a bit daunting, but so did the K1 instructions until I went through them step by step - now I have a good reason to figure it out! Thanks so much!


----------



## hsuthard

I just placed my order. These pictures are just even cuter than I had hoped, I couldn't stand it. Here's my justification: 1. This is the easel style and since I already have a book-style cover this will give me another option. 2. I'm putting myself on a budget -- starting Feb. 1   3. Now that I have a book style and an easel style I can stop looking at covers, for now.

Only problem I see is that now I need a new skin made to match. If anyone finds appropriate artwork, please share!


----------



## 911jason

OK, here you go... 37 Nancy Drew screensavers... some better than others. I had to run some filters on them to improve the image quality, but at the expense of some of the sharpness. They aren't perfect, but I think they'll display well on the Kindle's screen.


----------



## Meemo

Jason, that is FABULOUS!  Thanks so much!  I remember so many of those titles and covers.


----------



## lulucello

Wow!  Those are wonderful, Jason!  I'd love to put all 37 Nancy Drew images on my Kindle as screensavers, but I don't know how to begin.  Must I download each one individually from Photobucket?  And then what I know there is a hack, right?


----------



## 911jason

lulucello said:


> Wow! Those are wonderful, Jason! I'd love to put all 37 Nancy Drew images on my Kindle as screensavers, but I don't know how to begin. Must I download each one individually from Photobucket? And then what I know there is a hack, right?


Yes, you can click on each image to view it, then when you put your mouse on the image you'll see a toolbar of sorts appear at the top of the image, click on download and save the image to your computer. Then you can get the screensaver hack from http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks - just make sure you choose the correct file for your Kindle. There are more detailed instructions on that page. If you need more help, let me know. =)


----------



## lulucello

Thanks, Jason.  I discovered the "download" tab.  I'm going to download the pics and the link you posted and try it right now.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Andra

Jason, now you've started something.  My DH is going to have to scan some of my ND covers to fill in some of the blanks (grins...)
And you have an image for the Clue in the Velvet Mask that I haven't seen and I NEED to get a copy of the book with that cover.  Off to E-bay I go.


----------



## 911jason

sailorman said:


> Those are incredibly cool! If I were a girl I would most definitely put them on my Kindle.
> 
> My wife is looking for some Dick and Jane screensavers for her K2, does anyone know if any have been posted on this site?


Here you go...


----------



## Michelle

Oooh - I love the book style cover with The Hidden Staircase.  I would buy that right now if they had it for sale.


----------



## lulucello

Jason, I did it!  I installed the Nancy Drew screensavers on my K2i.  Wow!  Thanks.  You're the greatest!
Judith


----------



## 911jason

Glad to hear it Judith! Good job! =)


----------



## Patricia

Thank you so much for the screensavers, Jason.  You even had the Library one, which is my new skin that I haven't even put on my kindle yet.  I'm going to play Kindle dress-up today!

Patricia


----------



## nelle

If anyone who buys this cover has any recommendations about the best light to use I would be grateful. I have a Mighty Brite light but wasn't sure how it would work with the easel style and would it eventually make a mark in the leather. I've seen the info here about the Kandle which clips on the top of the Kindle - but I don't know how that would work either (I would prefer to leave the Kindle in its case), besides the issue of price.


----------



## Meemo

nelle said:


> If anyone who buys this cover has any recommendations about the best light to use I would be grateful. I have a Mighty Brite light but wasn't sure how it would work with the easel style and would it eventually make a mark in the leather. I've seen the info here about the Kandle which clips on the top of the Kindle - but I don't know how that would work either (I would prefer to leave the Kindle in its case), besides the issue of price.


I tried it last night with my Mighty Bright - it works fine (just clipped it on the side rather than on the front) but I do have the same concern about it leaving a mark on the cover. I think, though, that since I normally only have it on there for an hour (at most) at a time it might be okay - the front cover has some padding on both sides, so I think/hope any impressions left from the light will spring back after a bit.

On another note - since I was on K2 watch last week I should update that my K2 arrived yesterday - in great shape, looks lovely and I'm loving it. It had the screensaver hack already, which was an unexpected bonus since I have looked at the instructions and they looked a bit more daunting than the K1. So I was able to go ahead and put some of my favorite screensavers on it as well as some of my new favorite Nancy Drews. They haven't popped up yet, but they will. Now I'm just waiting for the exchange on my decalgirl skin. Seems to odd to be reading on a skinless Kindle!


----------



## Meemo

Oh and ruh roh, look what else I've found.... ....well, someone on the Amazon board pointed it out when I posted about the ND cover.


----------



## nelle

There are a couple of these on eBay - one at an outrageous price, and someone else selling lots of 10. The bag was some sort of promo when new issues of the books came out so it is probably heavy duty cardboard; too bad it is not fabric.


----------



## Meemo

I asked on the Amazon board, someone there had ordered it.  She said "They feel almost exactly like the book covers of the Nancy Drew books, but are a little thinner. There is a vinyl (at least, I think it's vinyl) fabric for the straps and for the gusset between the front and back of the "covers" that forms the side edges of the pocketbook."  And said that the inside has the illustrations like the inside covers of the books had back in the day.  Well, my day....  I ordered - I can save the books for my granddaughter, and I can always use the bag for something.


----------



## flipoid

This is my first post on the Kindle Boards, but I just thought I'd add my 2 cents about the Nancy Drew cover!  I ordered it on Christmas Day (found it on the Amazon site and used the gift card my husband had so generously given me along with my new Kindle). The seller I bought it from shipped it the next day, and I got in on the Monday (from Washington State, and it didn't even seem to be priority mail shipping!). I absolutely love it, and after a month's use it's not showing any wear at all.

I also have the Nancy Drew Pocketbook Mysteries set (birthday present from my husband after I sent him the link!) and the Kindle with cover fits in it perfectly, along with my charging cable. Personally, I like the fact that it's not fabric; it's very light but sturdy. I imagine the "covers" are thinner than those you've seen on eBay and Etsy, because those purses appear to be made out of actual book covers.

At some point, I plan on getting the taxi wallet and the business card holders (even though I don't use business cards). I just think all the items are gorgeous!

BTW, because of the Nancy Drew theme, my Kindle's name is Karolyn.


----------



## Meemo

Hi Flipoid!  Hang around here - it's a great board!


----------



## nelle

I figured I would let you all know that my replacement cover came today, a day early, with not only a prepaid label back but also a mailer envelope - excellent customer service.  

Now that I have a new cover, I am still thinking about the Kandle booklight, though I suspect I would need to take the Kindle out of the cover to use it - which I am not sure I want to do. In the meantime, now that I have an adorable new cover, I'm motivated to go read a book!


----------



## Meemo

nelle said:


> I figured I would let you all know that my replacement cover came today, a day early, with not only a prepaid label back but also a mailer envelope - excellent customer service.
> 
> Now that I have a new cover, I am still thinking about the Kandle booklight, though I suspect I would need to take the Kindle out of the cover to use it - which I am not sure I want to do. In the meantime, now that I have an adorable new cover, I'm motivated to go read a book!


Glad to hear you got such good customer service!

I actually took mine to my bowling league Tuesday - I know two of the ladies on my team are mystery lovers & figured they were probably Nancy Drew kids (they were, and loved it). One gal kinda turned up her nose at the idea of the Kindle (well, at the cost) until I showed her how you can change the font size, and the flat screen, and how easy it is to download books wirelessly, and that Amazon offers lots of free books and the classics are available free...she was much more interested in it by the time we left!


----------



## hsuthard

I'm crossing my fingers my cover will be here today -- I'm getting anxious!


----------



## nelle

I broke down and ordered the wallet too, before the coupon expires.  Maybe someday they will do a tote!


----------



## desilu

Y'all convinced me to buy and my cover arrived today. It is so awesome! However, my fantasy green skin from Decalgirl definitely does not go, so I'll be looking for a new one.

The cover is fabulous and I feel like I'm 9 again!


----------



## pearledgar

I DID IT!!! I just placed an order for my Nancy Drew cover...I couldn't hold back any longer.  I had decided to go with the Marware Eco-Flip until the reviews came in for this Nancy Drew cover.  I was a HUGE Nancy Drew and Hardy Boys fan as a child...I still love to ready mysteries to this day...I just had to have this cover!  My next cover will be the Marware!  Never can have too many covers that is for sure  I am so excited...


----------



## luvmy4brats

desilu said:


> Y'all convinced me to buy and my cover arrived today. It is so awesome! However, my fantasy green skin from Decalgirl definitely does not go, so I'll be looking for a new one.
> 
> The cover is fabulous and I feel like I'm 9 again!


cagnes did up a couple of skin designs on another ND thread. They're really nice.


----------



## Meemo

desilu said:


> The cover is fabulous and I feel like I'm 9 again!


Isn't that the truth I told my husband that when he was reading the Tarzan books, I was reading Nancy Drew. Those pictures just totally take me back to reading in the easy chair in our den, my legs slung over the sides of the chair. Love it!


----------



## austenfiend

I TOTALLY love this cover.  I got an Amazon gift card for my birthday and was seriously thinking about breaking down an buying it.  I realized that my current M-Edge cover has a compartment that I can store the USB cord in, and I wouldn't be able to do that with this cover.  So, I guess I'll just spend the money on books instead.  Sigh...kind of sad, really.


----------



## pearledgar

My Nancy Drew cover has been shipped...count down is on  I can't wait!  Placing my order for a BB bag tonight as well...it is like Christmas all over again!


----------



## hsuthard

Mine came today! It looks fantastic, too. So much nicer than the New Yorker cover I sent back. THIS is how printing on leather is supposed to look!  And I love how the inside front is padded to protect my Kindle's screen. I like it more than I thought I would even!


----------



## Pushka

flipoid said:


> BTW, because of the Nancy Drew theme, my Kindle's name is Karolyn.


My real name is Carolyn; and there are so many Carolyn's in Australia in my age group. Why? Because Grace Kelly was in a film called "High Society" and her character was called Carolyn; this was also the film in which Prince Ranier of Monaco fell in love with Grace and married her later. My mother loved Grace Kelly and loved the name. So it stuck. And the name of Princess' Grace's daughter - Caroline!

Nancy Drew is just not all that big in Australia, although I do feel like a kid again as I have downloaded for free, the Anne of Green Gables series, and also Little House on the Prairie series. As well as authors I loved as a kid - Anya Seton - although only 1 of her books is in kindle.


----------



## nelle

I decided to get the Nancy Drew Taxi Wallet to go along with the cover, and it arrived today - it is great too.


----------



## nelle

If anyone with the Nancy Drew cover decides to get the Kandle light, I'd love your thoughts - I think it would fit with the Kindle in the cover, but I don't want the light to add a lot of pressure to the elastic tabs - am concerned that would start to cause the sides of the case etc. to open up.


----------



## pearledgar

My Nancy Drew cover came today...and...it is so SPECIAL I LOVE IT! Now I am waiting the arrival of my BB travel bag and my Kandle...


----------



## flipoid

I have the Nancy Drew easel cover and the Kandle book light--and the book light fits fine on the Kindle in the cover.  I just slide it in very carefully so as to not stretch the elastic corner straps, and it fits very snugly.  I love the combination.

Oh, and I called the Alicia Klein company today and pre-ordered the new book-style Nancy Drew Kindle cover.  I don't know what I'll do with two covers, but I couldn't resist. I was the first to place a pre-order.    The woman I talked with also said that they will be coming out with some new wallet styles in the Nancy Drew designs when the book-style cover arrives.

Now if only Applewood Books would release e-book versions of their facsimile editions of the Nancy Drew books.  I'd love to read the original stories (as opposed to the rewritten 50s book) on my Kindle!


----------



## nelle

That is great, I didn't know they had made a decision about producing the book style. Look at the third and fourth images here, maybe that is the prototype:

http://nancydrewsleuths.blogspot.com/2009/08/nancy-drew-from-alicia-klein.html

I am torn about getting the Kandle to be honest. It is a great idea but I wish the price was lower. Also the straps on my cover are pretty tight - and to be safe I've put some extra glue under the edges - so I'd hate to inadvertently put stress on the edges and have them pull away.


----------



## flipoid

nelle said:


> That is great, I didn't know they had made a decision about producing the book style. Look at the third and fourth images here, maybe that is the prototype:
> 
> http://nancydrewsleuths.blogspot.com/2009/08/nancy-drew-from-alicia-klein.html


Yes, that's the cover they'll be producing this summer--they had already made (and sold out of) samples this past fall when they were deciding between the book style and the flip style. I don't need two covers, but I love Nancy Drew and I just couldn't resist preordering. 

Now if DecalGirl would consider getting the licensing permission to do cagnes' Nancy Drew skins!


----------



## hsuthard

I'm really surprised at how much I like the easel design; I thought I preferred the book style but I've totally changed my mind now. I don't use it much as an easel, but it feels more "out of the way" with this design somehow.


----------



## Meemo

hsuthard said:


> I'm really surprised at how much I like the easel design; I thought I preferred the book style but I've totally changed my mind now. I don't use it much as an easel, but it feels more "out of the way" with this design somehow.


I'm the same way - always had book-style covers before, but I also always read them with the cover folded back. This style really does work well for me. And it does work well as an easel, though I haven't used it that way too often. Love the overall design of it, aside from the Nancy Drew theme - very well thought out.

I am thinking about that new Amazon cover in hot pink, though - it looks nice & slim and it has the band to hold it closed. And I'd like to have something to switch out with the ND cover so I don't get tired of it.


----------



## scrappergirl

What a cute cover.  I have an Oberon now but I may have to get this one.  I still have all my Nancy Drew books - even have some on the old blue style ones before they had printed covers.


----------



## Anne

I should finally have my Nancy Drew Kindle Cover Today. It was mailed out a while ago but my stupid mailman cannot read my note to leave any packages next door at the Laundry Mat. I requested for them to redeliver it may times but they did not redeliver. I got in touch with Alica Klein to tell them the cover may be returned to them, and I still wanted they cover. They are a great company they got in touch with me when the cover was returned and sent it back UPS and put instructions on it to leave it next door at the Laundry Mat.


----------



## Anne

Oh no I just checked the delivery has been rescheduled. My Nancy Drew cover will not be here till Monday.


----------



## hsuthard

Anne I promise it will be worth the wait! I'm sorry you still don't have it yet!


----------



## Anne

hsuthard said:


> Anne I promise it will be worth the wait! I'm sorry you still don't have it yet!


Thanks I cannot wait till Mondayl. It nice to know it is worth the wait. If it wasn't for the stupid Post Office I would already have the cover.


----------



## pearledgar

It is totally worth the wait  This cover is very SPECIAL...I LOVE IT!


----------



## Anne

pearledgar said:


> It is totally worth the wait This cover is very SPECIAL...I LOVE IT!


I am happy to hear that you love the cover too. I wish the cover was coming today. I should finally have it on Monday.


----------



## loca

scrappergirl said:


> What a cute cover. I have an Oberon now but I may have to get this one. I still have all my Nancy Drew books - even have some on the old blue style ones before they had printed covers.


very cute I agree, especially if you are a fan.


----------



## Anne

My Nancy Drew Cover Came today. I Love It      It was worth waiting for


----------



## Anne

flipoid said:


> I have the Nancy Drew easel cover and the Kandle book light--and the book light fits fine on the Kindle in the cover. I just slide it in very carefully so as to not stretch the elastic corner straps, and it fits very snugly. I love the combination.
> 
> Oh, and I called the Alicia Klein company today and pre-ordered the new book-style Nancy Drew Kindle cover. I don't know what I'll do with two covers, but I couldn't resist. I was the first to place a pre-order.  The woman I talked with also said that they will be coming out with some new wallet styles in the Nancy Drew designs when the book-style cover arrives.
> 
> Now if only Applewood Books would release e-book versions of their facsimile editions of the Nancy Drew books. I'd love to read the original stories (as opposed to the rewritten 50s book) on my Kindle!


I ordered my cover from Alicia Klein. I just sent them an email that I recieved the cover and than another one asking about the bookstyle cover and if I can pre-order it


----------



## Anne

Meemo said:


> Isn't that the truth I told my husband that when he was reading the Tarzan books, I was reading Nancy Drew. Those pictures just totally take me back to reading in the easy chair in our den, my legs slung over the sides of the chair. Love it!


My cover take me back to when I was growing up reading Nancy Drew. My Mom would yell at me for being inside reading Nancy Drew instead of being outside.

I love to read because of Nancy Drew.


----------



## corkyb

Me too.  And when I ran out of Nancy Drew I would read from The Hardy Boys at my aunt's house.  But Nancy was way better.
May have to get her cover myself.  But I have way too many covers.  As a matter of fact, I have too many kindles.
Paula ny


----------



## Anne

corkyb said:


> Me too. And when I ran out of Nancy Drew I would read from The Hardy Boys at my aunt's house. But Nancy was way better.
> May have to get her cover myself. But I have way too many covers. As a matter of fact, I have too many kindles.
> Paula ny


I had to have this cover. About 4 years ago. I collected the nancy drew books again. Most of the ones I have are the older ones.


----------



## corkyb

Where did you get them?


----------



## Anne

corkyb said:


> Where did you get them?


I bought them on ebay. It took me a while to get a whole set.


----------



## corkyb

Do you have the 1930s versions or the 60s versions?
Paula


----------



## Anne

corkyb said:


> Do you have the 1930s versions or the 60s versions?
> Paula


I have both 1930 verions and also some of them are 60 verion's


----------



## loca

Anne said:


> I have both 1930 verions and also some of them are 60 verion's


that's a good collection.


----------



## Anne

loca said:


> that's a good collection.


Thanks it took a little while to put it together. I did not want any of the modern books.


----------



## corkyb

There are two 1930s versions?  Where can I go to learn more about this?
Paula ny


----------



## Anne

corkyb said:


> There are two 1930s versions? Where can I go to learn more about this?
> Paula ny


Sorry I do not know. When I was buying mine I just wanted to get the older ones. I just took a chance on the ones I bought.


----------



## Stellamaz

Sorry if this has been answered (I haven't taken the time to review all of the the recent entries on this thread ... ) but - does anyone know whether they will actually be making the book-style ND cover and, if so, when it might be available?


----------



## Anne

Stellamaz said:


> Sorry if this has been answered (I haven't taken the time to review all of the the recent entries on this thread ... ) but - does anyone know whether they will actually be making the book-style ND cover and, if so, when it might be available?


I just got an email from Alicia Klein. The book-style Nancy Drew Kindle covers are due in late May/early June.


----------



## Stellamaz

Thanks, Anne!  YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Anne

Stellamaz said:


> Thanks, Anne! YAY!!!!!!!


You are welcome. I cannot wait till I can buy the cover.


----------



## sallyjo03

Does anyone know if the K1 will fit inside this cover?  I have been wanting to purchase it but don't know if it will fit.  What do you think?


----------



## hsuthard

sallyjo03 said:


> Does anyone know if the K1 will fit inside this cover? I have been wanting to purchase it but don't know if it will fit. What do you think?


I was just out with a friend with her K1 and my Nancy Drew covered K2, I should have tried! I didn't, because I didn't think it would be a possibility. Maybe someone else will know how close the two are in dimensions? The biggest detail would be the thickness, as the lip at the bottom of the cover isn't flexible. The elastic corners up top should be ok, I'd guess.


----------



## sallyjo03

thanks holly.  if you ever get the chance to try, let me know.  hopefully someone else will have tested it and respond.


----------



## Meemo

I've never tried it, but I doubt that it would - the K1 is thicker than the K2, and like Holly said, the lip at the bottom that holds the Kindle isn't flexible.  You'd probably have to take it out to charge it too because the placement of the cutouts wouldn't be the same. Also the K2 is a bit taller than the K1 and it might not hold too well in those top corner straps.  I suspect that, much like my Oberon K1 cover was close, but not quite for my K2, the Nancy Drew cover is close, but not quite, for the K1.


----------



## flipoid

For anyone who is interested in the Nancy Drew book-style Kindle 2 cover, I just got off the phone with someone from Alicia Klein.  She told me that the book-style cover will be in their offices within the next two weeks.  I pre-ordered mine a couple of months ago and she said the pre-orders will be the first to be mailed out.  She also said that anyone on their mailing list will receive a notification when the cover has arrived.

I can't wait to get it!  I also have my eye on the Tour 2 wallet (I'd carry it as a small purse).


----------



## Patricia

Could someone let us know when the book-style is available?


----------



## Patrizia

what is the discount code.. this is very cute


----------



## Meemo

The code was NDS2009 but it was only good through through January 31. Maybe they'll come out with another one when the bookstyle cover comes out.

Besides being cute (it just makes me smile and reminds me of being a kid in elementary school, devouring Nancy Drew mysteries), this is also a very protective cover - I recommend it highly on both counts. Six months after getting it I'm still loving it.

em

> Amazon link


----------



## cruising ann

Nancy arrived today.  Alicia Klein was out of stock and at that time not taking any pre-order.  Did a search on Amazon and found one for $65.  It is in excellent condition.  Very well made, and very protective of my Kindle,  may have to rename her Nancy.    With the bright yellow, sure wont misplace her in the pile of magazines on the coffee table.    Many thanks to all of you who enabled.    Ann


----------



## Amiedoll

Grats   Its a beautiful cover. When I was kid my mum got me the Trixie Beldin series and I loved it   I never really got into the Nancy Drew series but I think its wonderful that they would make these cases for the fans of the series   .


----------



## Patricia

What's the status on the Nancy Drew book-style cover??  I also loved Trixie Belden!


----------



## flipoid

The book-style Nancy Drew cover is now available on the Alicia Klein site!      

They apparently just arrived yesterday (July 27).  I preordered mine in February and they're mailing it today.  I also splurged and ordered the "Tour Two" Nancy Drew wallet, so I can't wait to get both.

I don't know how to post pictures here, but if I can figure it out, I'll come back and post pictures of my Kindle in the new cover.  I'm still going to use the easel cover, but I couldn't resist getting the book-style one as well.


----------



## Patricia

I really want to get one of these book-style covers, but I'm waiting for the Kindle 3 announcement at this point.  I want to see if it will fit if I should decide to upgrade.


----------



## flipoid

Patricia, I know with the graphite Kindle DX the measurements didn't change (according to the measurements given on Amazon's website for both the white and the graphite Kindle DXs; I don't have a DX), so I wonder if the new Kindle (whenever it's released) will stay the same size as well.

I just got the shipping notification, and I'm hoping that I will receive the cover and the wallet by Saturday.

I'm so excited!


----------



## Patricia

Well, I guess we have our answer.  I wonder if we'll get a Kindle 3 version of the Nancy Drew book-style.


----------



## flipoid

Patricia said:


> Well, I guess we have our answer. I wonder if we'll get a Kindle 3 version of the Nancy Drew book-style.


That's one reason I am NOT getting a Kindle 3, Patricia.  I want to be able to enjoy using my Nancy Drew Kindle 2 covers for a while yet.

My package didn't arrive in Friday's mail; I'm hoping for today (Saturday) delivery.


----------



## Meemo

I like it! Hope they'll make covers for the K3 as well, the Alicia Klein covers are really nice (love my Nancy Drew platform cover) and very protective.
http://www.aliciaklein.com/product.php?productid=551&cat=355&page=1


----------



## Anne

I was all set to buy the book style Nancy Drew cover. Now I will have to wait to see if they make it for the K3.


----------



## Patricia

Anne said:


> I was all set to buy the book style Nancy Drew cover. Now I will have to wait to see if they make it for the K3.


Me, too!


----------



## Meemo

I just sent them an e-mail through their website asking if they were planning on designing any covers for the K3.  I suppose it depends in part on how well the K2 covers have sold.  I do hope they'll continue with them, I really think they're some of the most protective covers available.  

And I just now noticed the little ND pic on the spine of the book-style cover. Cute detail!


----------



## mistyd107

these are very nice.  Are the closures magnetic?  Please let us know what they say in terms ok the new Kindle.


----------



## Meemo

mistyd107 said:


> these are very nice. Are the closures magnetic? Please let us know what they say in terms ok the new Kindle.


They aren't magnetic, they just snap. I'll definitely post their response when I hear back from them. They make such a nice cover, I'd hate for them to not be available any more. But they aren't one of the more "high-profile" ones.


----------



## mistyd107

Ok thanks. They look really nice


----------



## Stellamaz

FYI - mine just arrived today; I love it!! I was wondering if my K2 would fit with the Decalgirl skin and attached Velcro for my Oberon ... And it does! So, I can interchange them. Doing the happy dance for sure!


----------



## Meemo

Surprisingly I've already heard back from Alicia Klein - didn't expect anything until Monday, at least.  Not a lot of response, but here's what she said:

"We are thinking about making the new cover!"

For what that's worth....


----------



## pearledgar

I really love my new K3...but...I MISS MY NANCY DREW COVER I have on my K2!  
Dear Alicia Klein, 
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make the K3 cover  I prefer the flip style 
Sincerely, One of your biggest fans!


----------



## Meemo

pearledgar said:


> I really love my new K3...but...I MISS MY NANCY DREW COVER I have on my K2!
> Dear Alicia Klein,
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make the K3 cover I prefer the flip style
> Sincerely, One of your biggest fans!


Hope you e-mailed that to them - they're pretty responsive to inquiries.


----------



## jcline

Does anyone know where I can find the flip/easel style Nancy Drew Kindle 2 cover?  I've searched all over the internet and everyone says they are sold out.  Suggestions?  I must have one!  Thanks.


----------



## hsuthard

jcline said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the flip/easel style Nancy Drew Kindle 2 cover? I've searched all over the internet and everyone says they are sold out. Suggestions? I must have one! Thanks.


There was one for sale on the board here for a while, I dont think it's sold yet. I'd guess theyre hard to find now that the k2 isn't the latest model. Here you go:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,37668.0.html

Fwiw, I still absolutely love my Nancy Drew cover! I'm waiting to upgrade to the k3 until they make a new ND cover.


----------



## Meemo

hsuthard said:


> There was one for sale on the board here for a while, I dont think it's sold yet. I'd guess theyre hard to find now that the k2 isn't the latest model. Here you go:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,37668.0.html
> 
> Fwiw, I still absolutely love my Nancy Drew cover! I'm waiting to upgrade to the k3 until they make a new ND cover.


I love mine too - I've been using my black Oberon Wild Rose since got it (here on KB) and actually considered selling my Nancy Drew cover, but I can't do it. Thinking Black Rose will be my fall/winter cover, and Nancy will be my spring/summer cover. I do hope Alicia Klein will come out with K3 covers, besides being so cute they're very protective.


----------

